# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  D-Bolic 10 Real or Fake??

## WorkinHard2Day

I have had some good luck with my source however i am usure of this. I have ordered some and all i have is the picture of the bottle for now.

*(PIC EDITED - READ THE RULES -Gear)*

----------


## BigTurk

I never seen this before

----------


## WorkinHard2Day

Thats what got me thinking however i trust the source

----------


## powerbodybuilder

New to me.

----------


## MichaelCC

never seen before ...

----------


## bumper_boy2000

my fren tried the clen from the SAME company and his reactions were totally NEGATIVE. i'm on this brand of dbolic 10 now. and i'm fearing it mite be fake. any other guys got any idea of this brand? wad am i supposed to feel from a dbol /testo cycle?

----------


## WorkinHard2Day

I have benn taking the d-bol 10 and susanon cycle i have noticed this... I am up 40lbs on the bench i have put on 13 pounds so far (muscle) with a good diet, i have a hard-on most of the time, i wann **** everything in-sight,get pissed of preety easy so i would say its working. I am on the5 week of sus and 3 week of d-bol cause it came late, i am not tottaly convinced the d-bol is working but the sus is.

----------


## juicy_brucy

never seen it before...

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Now that I look at the pic again, it looks like a copy of a UGL that was know to fake shit, not saying this one is.

----------


## bumper_boy2000

i seriously hope it's real. heh. any other guys who've taken this BRAND of stuff? please do post ur results/experiences.

----------


## cwoody123

I was just wondering if this product infact turned out to be the real thing as my source is supplying it also?

----------


## WorkinHard2Day

I ended up throwing all my shit away man

----------


## Cody

what does a real bottle look like?

----------


## donjuan3705

does anyone else have any feedback on this brand?
workinghard said he was making gains in one post and in the next he was throwing it away :Hmmmm:

----------


## donjuan3705

bump

----------


## methan

I've heard only a bad feedback on their clen and dbol .

----------


## donjuan3705

I am getting ready to place an order from these guys but dont know if everyone is talking about the same supplier. does anyone have a pic of the clen they offer
then i would be more sure

----------


## 99heyho

I have exactly the same bottle as in the picture.

So is this thing real or fake?

Anyone?Any concrete conclusion?

----------

